# ESP LTD SC-500 Stolen in Montreal, Quebecc



## L3G10N (Oct 21, 2011)

Nothing to loose to post everywhere!

My father and brother live in a montreal area. Yesterday, my little brother get back home and discover that the appartement was broken down. Everything stolen, PC, TV HD, Gaming console and more.

Not a big deal since they are covered.

BUT!!!!!

My little brother had a ESP LTD SC-500 light green. It took him 8 years to find one.... and for him, it was his baby, his love. Not talking about the fact that Carpenter is his idol too.

I am trying to find it back for him. I know it's almost impossible but by posting this everywhere, I just give him more chances... i think...

So, it is an ESP LTD SC-500 6 strings green.
Serial numer is W0216454
Here are the pictures from when I bought it on Ebay.
They are the REAL guitar, pictures sent before shipping.
He have even more pictures, our own, with the serial number on it.



















































If you ever see something on the net or people from Quebec state. let me know please! 

tnx allz!


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Oct 21, 2011)

might be easyer to identify if you shared the serial number dude


----------



## L3G10N (Oct 21, 2011)

True, waiting for my mom to give it to me


----------



## L3G10N (Oct 21, 2011)

serial# W0216454


----------



## ibanez4lifesz (Oct 21, 2011)

Unlikely that it makes it all the way to Arizona, but I'll keep an eye out. 

Best, 

Eric


----------



## Erick Kroenen (Oct 21, 2011)

try to check all the comptants and cash 2000 "all the pawnshop's "just ask for new guitars!


----------



## Blood Ghost (Oct 23, 2011)

I'm in Arizona as well but I'll keep an eye out.

Since this guitar really means a lot to your little brother, I hope that the thief burns in hell and suffers excruciating tortures at the hands of demons. If not that, some prison time would be good.


----------



## L3G10N (Oct 24, 2011)

dirgesong said:


> try to check all the comptants and cash 2000 "all the pawnshop's "just ask for new guitars!



don't need to. just give the serial to police and asked them to check into the Pawnshop register serial.

Tnx allz! it really means a lot for my brother to see it.


----------



## DevinShidaker (Oct 24, 2011)

It's still a good idea to check out the pawn shops yourself. There are a lot of unreputable shops that don't register serial numbers or falsify information because they know they may be buying in stolen merchandise. I'm not saying all pawn shops do this, but there are some, and that's generally where thieves like to sell their findings.


----------



## Vostre Roy (Oct 24, 2011)

I'll give a sight in Abitibi-Témiscamingue. Never saw one of those, so if one ever shows up, I'll check this out.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 24, 2011)

Thread stuck up top. Hopefully if more folks see it you'll get it back faster.


----------



## NosralTserrof (Oct 31, 2011)

I live in Pittsburgh, but I'll still keep an eye out.


----------



## metalvince333 (Nov 2, 2011)

Ill take a look bro!


----------



## Force (Nov 3, 2011)

I wouldn't piss on em if they were on fire, the filthy low pricks.

Bestest of luck mate.


----------



## L3G10N (Nov 16, 2011)

tnx a lot everyone. still looking


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Nov 16, 2011)

L3G10N said:


> serial# W0216454


 There's a site In know ( can't remember the name) but I can run it there and have it's prior history. Kinda like Car-Fax. My friend knows it. I'll run it when I get home.


----------



## SwampAshSpecial (Nov 16, 2011)

Im English so there's next to no chance that it'll come up for sale anywhere near me but I just thought I'd drop in to wish you good luck finding it, I think I'd cry if someone stole my PRS...


----------



## engage757 (Nov 28, 2011)

that sucks.

But, slightly off topic. 

How did meestursparkle end up with an Ltd? Kind of weird!


----------



## c4tze (Nov 28, 2011)

good luck dude. years ago our whole rehearsal equipment was stolen exempt the drum rack and guitar/bass stands. was a fucking ltd grynch, esp viper baritone, pittbull fullstack of me. jackson rr1, jackson sl1 and jackson slatqh including a bogner überschall fullstack of my wingman. bassists sunn-o halfstack with 2 ibanez 5 string basses, prestige series. the whole pa with mixer and amp and the drums. no insurance. the drummer commited suicide and the others stopped making music. 

stealing instruments sucks. i hope people who steal gear get raped with an 20 inch anal plug.


----------



## Gimmeanxbreakdownx (Dec 20, 2011)

Not sure if it'll help, but I'm based in Chicago and there is a black and a green SC-500 on Craigslist for around the area. I'm thinking about buying the green one but they are there just so you know. Good luck mate.


----------



## BoomBoyBooms (Jan 1, 2012)

I found this which is (i think) fairly close to what your looking for :/ ESP LTD SC-500 See-Thru-Green & SC-607B Gloss Nat. FOR SALE


----------



## MetalMilitia777 (Jan 4, 2012)

I live in Montreal, i'll make sure to keep an eye out for you.


----------



## L3G10N (Jan 5, 2012)

BoomBoyBooms said:


> I found this which is (i think) fairly close to what your looking for :/ ESP LTD SC-500 See-Thru-Green & SC-607B Gloss Nat. FOR SALE



tnx a lot, but this sale post was from 2007 lol

tnx to everyone!


----------



## avenger (Jan 13, 2012)

Ill keep an eye out on the kijiji and such. Hope it turns up!


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Feb 16, 2012)

any luck man?
i noticed i got some neg for suggesting you get the serial, so just to clarify, i was added to the op after i suggested it


----------



## Kristianx510 (Feb 19, 2012)

L3G10N said:


> don't need to. just give the serial to police and asked them to check into the Pawnshop register serial.
> 
> Tnx allz! it really means a lot for my brother to see it.



You might want to go check yourself anyway, I know some pawnshops that don't run serials check serials kind of thing.


----------



## Oli (Apr 7, 2012)

Hey,

I live in Montreal as well, I'll keep an eye out for you!

Cheers


----------



## refusetofall87 (Jun 26, 2012)

That's a shame dude, I hope you get your guitar back!


----------



## L3G10N (Sep 5, 2012)

my little brother got an ESP LTD SC607-B as replacement... but he still dream of getting it back. Just a dream!


----------



## L3G10N (Dec 16, 2012)

We never find it back. but since this day. I find another one used, only one owner. So my bro bought it. and after he find a black one. He bought it too lol Kind of good band-aid for soul lol


----------



## metalvince333 (Aug 21, 2014)

Hey man! 
There is a guy selling one exactly like that on facebook and he lives in Trois Rivières. 
https://scontent-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hph...2_10152624546980631_2698327784952108661_o.jpg

I think it might be it.


----------



## L3G10N (Aug 21, 2014)

yeah I am the one selling it. It's the replacement I was talking about. He decided to stay with the Black one we found. This one remember him the stolen one too much. So he want it to be gone.

tnx again for the head up!


----------



## Adamewf (Aug 21, 2014)

Ill keep an eye out around Toronto. Best of luck!


----------

